# Where Can I Download FarCry Saved Games?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Gang,

I've had some problems with my hard drive recently and I had to reload FarCry by Croteam. I haven't finished it yet and I don't want to start over.

Does anyone know where I can download saved games for FarCry?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Why not use the "cheat" that allows you to select and play any level?


----------

